# Correct Way Of Planting A Tank ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got dwarf sags, I just wanna know do I plant them directly on the sand ? any advice ? thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Separate them if they are connected and stick them in the sand.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

cool thanks, this is what I have so far, I tied the anubias berteri to the driftwood and planted the dwarf sags in the sand


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

nice clean tank!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

balluupnetme what if the fish in your sig?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

The fish in my signature is the caribe piranha (6-7") and guyana rhombeus (4-4.5") the picture above is my tank with the caribe on the left and rhombeus on the right


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

nice looking tank


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Separate them if they are connected and stick them in the sand.


I would like to know why not planted them connected?

I just switch to sand yesterday , and I use sand from a clean beach lake here in quebec and I also took some plants from the same lake and they were all connected in group of 5-6 , but I planted them connected , do I need to separate them ?

thanks!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Vince302 said:


> Separate them if they are connected and stick them in the sand.


I would like to know why not planted them connected?

I just switch to sand yesterday , and I use sand from a clean beach lake here in quebec and I also took some plants from the same lake and they were all connected in group of 5-6 , but I planted them connected , do I need to separate them ?

thanks!
[/quote]

Because then each plantlet you separated will start sending out more plantlets on its own. If you keep the chain connected, it won't spread as fast.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ well now that's an interesting tidbit of info!


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

good to know









thanks


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I didn't dose the tank with excel so the dwarf sags died off I'm a noob at planted tanks still but the anubias are thriving


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Dwarf sag just needs light and fert in the gravel. When I had silica sand I used root tabs. Now that I have flourite I only need light. They are fairly easy to grow and have taken over my tank. Those look more like micro swords to me though, rather than dwarf sag. I could be wrong, but dwarf sag is a little thicker than that.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya those dont really look like dwarf sag I have, but I do agree about the root tabs, they seem to help a ton.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I pulled em out from the sand I'm gonna get some other plants but idk which kind yet


----------

